# The Lounge > The Trading Post >  Wave Maker

## Gary R

Just won a wave maker off e-bay today for Â£16 so lets see if it comes....

These are good for giving you loads of flow from each end of your tank with upto 3 power heads connected to it

i already got one of these wave makers which cost me around Â£55 new 

so lets see if i got a bargain this time  :Smile:

----------


## Anne

Gary you got that wave maker set up yet....the next headlines in the local rag....Tsumani hits Thornton Cleveleys !!!!    :Smile:

----------


## Nemo

lets hope he keeps the waves to minimum  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

To be honest i forgot about this post....i won it and the guy would not reply to me when i tried to pay for it....so in the end i gave up, i think he thought he was going to get more for it. so no did not get it.....still got me other one which i use.

----------


## Timo

My local swimming baths has a wave making machine its very choppy but good fun.

----------

